# cutting/ aging question



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

can i cut a wheel of cheese in half before drying and waxing? I want to be able to age one half longer than the other to see if it's really worth the wait!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have aged a wheel then cut it in half, waxed it again and let it set for several more months, but never cut a wheel in half from the beginning. Sorry not much help. Vicki


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmm, that might be an option


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Either way works when you wax. It does make a difference when aging with a natural rind- for that you need a cylinder type shape, with the exact height to surface area ratio differing on the type of cheese. With am emmenthaler of comte, for example, you want huge diameter cheeses that are only 3-5" tall.


----------

